# did larry wheels use hgh/insulin to get to his size?



## optimisticair (Nov 14, 2022)

y


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 14, 2022)

So in the OP pic, look at Larry wheel's hands vs Joesthetic's hands. Larry's hands are massive. Larry obviously has uses steroids, but do  andogenic anabolic steroids make your hands grow to that size? Joe is a pretty big guy, like somewhere between 190-220lb, but his hands looks like womens hans incomparison to Larry's. 
from vid:


----------



## optimisticair (Nov 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> So in the OP pic, look at Larry wheel's hands vs Joesthetic's hands. Larry's hands are massive. Larry obviously has uses steroids, but do  andogenic anabolic steroids make your hands grow to that size? Joe is a pretty big guy, like somewhere between 190-220lb, but his hands looks like womens hans incomparison to Larry's.
> from vid:



EDIT nvm, just watched this vid and larry did.






idk how to delete this thread, but it's over. ( ^question is answered)


----------

